# Stupid things they say...



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

1-on moving in with OW 1/2 mile from our home and directly in front of 17 yo daughters high school-- "I thought it would be better for co-parenting if we lived close" 

2- On blowing up our family - "Why are you so dramatic, I didn't blow up the family, we are just a different KIND of family now"

3- On my hiring an attorney and filing for divorce - "Why couldn't we just do mediation, I wouldn't try to screw you over or anything, this can be friendly" -- REALLY DUDE?? You boffed someone else behind my back, lied to me and our children, took family time and resources to do so and I should BELIEVE you won't try to screw me over???


Do they HEAR what they say??


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No, they don't hear themselves, because they're talking out of their ass and their ears are too far away.

My ex, when moving to los angeles WHILE I was pregnant (basically abandoning me since I couldn't move at that time) said, "I'm not moving....you're just staying." -_-

WTF! I should have known then that he was a doooouchebag :lol:


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

My exh had hand surgery on palm of his hand. Less than a week after surgery he was playing hockey again, but he told me he was less affectionate because he couldn't hug me with his hand "like that". LOL...I give up trying to understand this man.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

My x, on discussing the need to put youngest daughter (20, only one at home) on her own health policy, removing her from her x's.

X: but to put her on her own policy isnt that more?

me: yes, but they wont split the billing, so either I do this or I have to pay the whole premium and track you down for your share, or you pay the whole premium and have to track me down for daughters share. I figure the extra cost is easier then to mess with one of us having to track the other down each month.

x: What you trying to do....get rid of me?

this from the woman who when I discovered the affair and confronted her, went upstairs, packed a suit case, and WALKED (5 blocks) to the OM home. Then filed for divorce within 36 hours. Huh?


----------



## DrMelfi (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll add a few.

'I can't deal with all this drama. Why can't you sit down and talk this out rationally like EA did with her partner?'

To the kids:

'Mummy didn't listen to me or give me enough love. She argues too much. EA is a wonderful person and you have no right to judge someone you don't even know.' Yeah, he really said that. Last night. And then accused me of being crazy when I went...crazy.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh boy the fog is hideous.

Mine didn't hide it. Texting, chatting, 2 week trips away all because of a intimacy situation that occurred of which I apologized profusely. But we had grown apart, although I still loved him. He chose to run away.

Can I forgive him? Can I forgive myself?

Not yet. Soon.


----------



## DrMelfi (Nov 24, 2011)

I hear you. H is running away from the whole thing. He can't deal with the kids or me at all. The counselor seriously thinks he's in a major crisis. I agree. Every single person says 'this is not H at all' and are worried about him. 
I'm just leaving it for now and getting on with me.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Explaining to daughter why we are separating (I kicked him out after finding out about 2nd affair). H says to our 11 yr. daughter, "mommy is just mad because I am dating GF and she does not like her".

H lives with GF 15 blocks away from our home. After telling H I will be filing for divorce in January when my bonus comes in, H comments, "I can't believe we are ending this marriage. It is a bad idea".

When asking H why he was texting this girl 3000 + times a month since January his reply, "Jokes".

When yelling at H for sending me a text that was suppose to be for his tramp, H replies... "I wish you were nicer and less demanding, it would help alot. You are always pissed off".

There are so many other others, I would be typing all day...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

:rofl: I know these are painful situations, but the things they say are pretty amusing!

My husband says retarded things all the time... But wouldn't you know it... I can't think of one thing to add right now... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

DrMelfi said:


> I hear you. H is running away from the whole thing. He can't deal with the kids or me at all. The counselor seriously thinks he's in a major crisis. I agree. Every single person says 'this is not H at all' and are worried about him.
> I'm just leaving it for now and getting on with me.


Same reaction here with my spouse and her families/friend's reaction, they are all going "WTF?". It was weird because things were all looking up for us, the mortgage was just paid off, a medical court settlement is almost ready for the payout, and serious medical issues with one of our children had finally been diagnosed and resolved. I could see someone thinking of leaving when times were bad, but when it starts to come up roses? They truly are blocked from reality when they go through this infatuation of Unicorns rainbows and lollipops....


----------



## DrMelfi (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh I know. despite his rewrite of things we have had a great marriage. Loads of great times and adventure. the past few months haven't been great but then it's never going to excellent all the time. blah. I am slightly exhausted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

My ex-wife said to a mutual friend of ours after finding out I had a GF *almost year and a half after our divorce had been finalized*:

*"How could he do this to me?"* :scratchhead:


----------



## DrMelfi (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, when I called the other woman's partner he said ' now you've done it! You have ruined everything!'. What an arse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrMelfi (Nov 24, 2011)

morituri said:


> My ex-wife said to a mutual friend of ours after finding out I had a GF *almost year and a half after our divorce had been finalized*:
> 
> *"How could he do this to me?"* :scratchhead:


That would be because she still can't believe what an arse you've been. How could you do that to her is the question.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

DrMelfi said:


> That would be because she still can't believe what an arse you've been. How could you do that to her is the question.


Yes how dare I be such an a$$hole to divorce her when all she did was have a sexual affair for a year while we were married - with a video, which I found, of one of her sex sessions with OM. A year after our divorce became finalized, I was cruel enough to start a new relationship with a wonderful woman. And a few months after that, I accidentally bump into her on the streets, accept her invitation to have coffee at a nearby coffee shop, and as I was leaving she tried to give me her new phone number so 'we can talk some more'. But being the heartless SOB that I am, I gave it back to her explaining that it would not be wise considering I had a GF. She then turns to our mutual friend to tell her about the our chance encounter with the now famous line. I am definitely a piece of work.:rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, "stupid" is all part of the arrangement with a disloyal spouse. I do believe Ron White is correct when he says, "You can't fix stupid." It's pointless to even have a conversation with a cheating spouse. It took me a long time to figure that one out!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

You can't argue with a sick mind.


----------



## Tover26 (Oct 29, 2011)

I like it when they offer emphatic denials/statements with lots of exclamation points!!!!!!!! ...as a reason. "I love you!!!!!!" or "I was lying... to them, not you!!!!" Yes, um, why? "Because!!!!"


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> My x, on discussing the need to put youngest daughter (20, only one at home) on her own health policy, removing her from her x's.
> 
> X: but to put her on her own policy isnt that more?
> 
> ...


It's a pity a drunk driver didn't run over her on the walk. Would have save everyone a lot of trouble.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

all the cheaters are horrible people in my book.....everyone hang in there....I don't know what I am doing...I am still with mine.....I am just hanging in there to see if we move forward....I am having a hard time tonight as I have to work so far from home...I have an apartment in another part of the state....2 hours away...we spent Thanksgiving weekend together...and he is going to church....I am unsure as to what to do at this point...we are in marriage counceling....I just don't know.....my situation is a little weird....


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

morituri said:


> Yes how dare I be such an a$$hole to divorce her when all she did was have a sexual affair for a year while we were married - with a video, which I found, of one of her sex sessions with OM. A year after our divorce became finalized, I was cruel enough to start a new relationship with a wonderful woman. And a few months after that, I accidentally bump into her on the streets, accept her invitation to have coffee at a nearby coffee shop, and as I was leaving she tried to give me her new phone number so 'we can talk some more'. But being the heartless SOB that I am, I gave it back to her explaining that it would not be wise considering I had a GF. She then turns to our mutual friend to tell her about the our chance encounter with the now famous line. I am definitely a piece of work.:rofl:


 Mori, I think DrMelfi read your message wrong...I did too the first time I read it. I took it to say that your ex found out a year and a half after the divorce that you had a GF...while still married to her. The second time I read it I got it...and I'd say a year and a half is plenty long to wait before finding a GF...the ex is living in the past obviously. LOL


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Mori, I think DrMelfi read your message wrong...I did too the first time I read it. I took it to say that your ex found out a year and a half after the divorce that you had a GF...while still married to her. The second time I read it I got it...and I'd say a year and a half is plenty long to wait before finding a GF...the ex is living in the past obviously. LOL


Thank you Mrs T. Too bad the good DrMelfi failed to read carefully before she shot her comment. I wonder why she didn't bother to come back after I posted my second comment. Could it be that she may have be suffering from a bad case of foot-in-mouth-itis?:rofl:


----------



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine says "I just want to be civil about this" after hooking up with a HS flame and leaving me/saying we are separating via text!

Or "I think counseling will do YOU good". I should call her and say "Yes it did, when do you start yours?"

Or the best one "I just want you to improve your relationships with our kids (17 & 20)." 

I have greatly, while she has disconnected with them almost entirely for 6 weeks, and definitely entirely since I told them of their mothers affair last week. 

My counselor told me I shouldn't have told the kids about their mothers infidelity, I call bullchit. They are old enough to know right from wrong and they are also comfortable in their Christian belief.

They will see their mother through their own eyes......not by me telling them the truth.


----------



## DrMelfi (Nov 24, 2011)

morituri said:


> Thank you Mrs T. Too bad the good DrMelfi failed to read carefully before she shot her comment. I wonder why she didn't bother to come back after I posted my second comment. Could it be that she may have be suffering from a bad case of foot-in-mouth-itis?:rofl:


Hi, I totally misunderstood but didn't get back to you and it appears, or appeared, that my husband had found this place so I had to delete a bunch of stuff and then my password wouldn't work.

So yeah, I took it the way Mrs T said. Sorry about that. In a state of high drama so not reading carefully at times.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

No worries doc we're cool.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

when going out with um "friends" sometimes staying out till 2am "i'm not doing anything wrong"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lyngreen504 (Jun 7, 2011)

DrMelfi said:


> Hi, I totally misunderstood but didn't get back to you and it appears, or appeared, that my husband had found this place so I had to delete a bunch of stuff and then my password wouldn't work.
> 
> So yeah, I took it the way Mrs T said. Sorry about that. In a state of high drama so not reading carefully at times.




lol. I was wondering what happened to your posts. I felt like I was in your spot when I read about your situation. Just because my man seemed to be the same. I wanted the same advice from people or different perspectives. Maybe it's good that he would have found it because he would have been able to read how you felt and what others thought. lol.


----------



## Chuckw40 (Dec 11, 2011)

The wife tells me she wants a divorce a week ago. Complains because I can see that she is texting some guy by checking the phone records on the phone I pay for. 

Tells me today that her phone is messed up and wants to know if I can get her a new one.... HUH???


----------

